# [ATI-DRIVER/E.T] accelération oui mais non (resolu)

## ryo-san

bonjour ,

Probleme incomprehensible pour moi :

```

Gentoo64 ryo # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```

Gentoo64 ryo # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 GTO Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6286 (8.33.6)

...

```

```

Gentoo64 ryo # /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

4425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 885.000 FPS

5379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1075.800 FPS

5375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1075.000 FPS

5376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1075.200 FPS

5378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1075.600 FPS

```

Bon bah c'est ok la , non ? bah non :

```

ryo@Gentoo64 ~ $ et <= enemy territory

...

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect

***********************************************************

 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!   

 Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1

 If this is intentional, add

       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"

 to the command line when starting the game.

***********************************************************

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Received signal 11, exiting...

```

Vous y comprenez quelque chose ?Last edited by ryo-san on Wed Feb 07, 2007 11:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nykos

ça marchait avant ?

es-tu sûr que c'est bien cette version précise qui marche pas ?

----------

## ryo-san

ben , j'avais l'acceleration jusqu'a cette version oui.

Mais je ne peux plus emerger la precedente , pfffffffff

```

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1613:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 970:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4125:   Called src_compile

  ati-drivers-8.32.5.ebuild, line 157:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.20-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:ati-drivers-8.32.5:20070207-152359.log'.

```

je peux pas mettre l'erreur exacte du code , c'est du grand naouak ...

EDIT: rhoo les fautes   :Embarassed: Last edited by ryo-san on Wed Feb 07, 2007 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

t'as changé de noyau en même temps ou un truc dans le genre ?

----------

## ryo-san

lut ,

ouaip , j'ai mis le 2.6.20 y a deux jours je crois , mais je n'avais pas vérifié l'acceleration.

Bon , de toute maniere je viens de rebooter le kernel precedent et j'ai le meme probleme, donc je dois avoir le bordel dans les libs.

Ben mon vieux ...

Je ne sais pas trop comment je vais m'en sortir la ^^

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonsoir,

Dans la release note (que j'ai lu sur le site hier, donc c'est de mémoire), il me semble qu'il annonçait le support du kernel 2.6.19 : j'interprête ça comme un "avec le 2.6.20, ça marche pas". Enfin c'est de mémoire mais quasi certain (j'ai pas mis le 2.6.20 exprès à cause de ça)

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

je vais regarder tout ca mais je crois que le probleme est un peu plus galère :

Bon , tout d'abord , je suis en ~amd64 et en multilibs.

enemy territory marchait jusqu'a y'a pas bien longtemps mais je ne me suis jamais demandé comment.

E.T.  fonctionne en 32 bits , donc il lui faut :

```

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

```

J'ai du l'emerger un jour en cherchant a faire fonctionner un emulateur.

L' ebuild installe entre autre

```

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so

```

et j'ai l'impression que  c'est ce libGL.so.1 la qu'essaye d'ouvrir E.T. ...

```

Gentoo64 enemy-territory # locate  libGL.so.1

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

```

mouarf ...

eselect devrait normalement gerer tout ca non ?

Je ne sais meme pas ce qu'il fait reellement sur le systeme lui ...

Bon bah en attendant je modifie le titre puisque finalement j'ai bien l'air d'avoir l'acceleration 3D meme si je peux pas m'en servir ...Last edited by ryo-san on Wed Feb 07, 2007 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, va falloir que je la note dans le SAVAGE HQ, celle là: 

"Non, fglrx ne fonctionne pas avec la version du noyau sortie hier."   :Laughing: 

Ton avis, Nykos?  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

pour le coup du noyau, le support du 2.6.19 est officiel depuis les 8.33

mais bon j'utilise les 8.30 sur mon 2.6.19-suspend2 depuis plus d'un mois et j'ai pas de problèmes

donc peut-être que ça marche sur un 2.6.20 aussi, suffit d'essayer  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

bon , 

je fouine mais je ne trouve pas vraiment d'infos.

J'avais un repertoire 

```

/emul

```

que j'ai effacé comme un c..., qq serait il capable de me dire quel ebuild crée ce rep svp ?

tout ce qui touche au 32 bits ne marche plus, j'avoue ne plus rien comprendre, la je suis sous le 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 qui fonctionnait impec, je vais y rester pour essayer de comprendre comment tout ce petit monde fonctionne ...

si qq joue a certain jeux en amd64 , s'il pouvait mettre le retour de :

```

locate libGL.so.1

ls -lR /emul

```

se serait cool, thx  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

j'ai retrouvé l'acceleration   :Cool: 

pour la petite histoire, le dernier pilote ati est sorti debut janvier je crois mais l'ebuild fin janvier seulement.

J'avais donc copié l'ebuild en date dans un overlay en le renommant seulement ( kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ).

depuis l'ebuild des ati-drivers est sorti mais foire completement ( plus d'accel )

donc j'ai reviré l'ebuild officiel , recopié le ati-drivers-8.32-5 en 8.33-6, rebooter sur le kernel 2.6.19-r5 , desactivé le patch 2.6.19 et j'ai de nouveau l'acceleration.

c'est sale mais pas d'autres solution pour l'instant.

----------

## El_Goretto

Est-ce que tu pourrais me faire un pitit résumé au propre des conditions du problème, les symptômes, et comment les gens pourraient s'en sortir s'ils sont dans la même situation, STP? Je suis un peu perdu  :Smile: 

Bref, toute info utile, c'est pour intégrer au SAVAGE HQ, merci.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Et bien je vais essayer d'etre clair  :Smile:  :

Je tourne en ~amd64.j'avais l'acceleration jusqu'au kernel 2.6.19-r5 et avec les drivers ati 8.33.6 ( emergés avec la manip qui va suivre ).

Il y a deux jours lors de l'update je vois passer les dernieres gentoo-sources ( 2.6.20 ).

 et , subtilité du probleme, je m'apercois aussi de la presence de l'ebuild officiel des ati-drivers 8.33.6, donc j'efface mon ebuild traffiqué ( polini inside  :Wink:  ), je re-emerge tout ce dont j'ai besoin mais je ne teste pas l'acceleration graphique.

Deux jours plus tard plus de jeux ni d'accel.

le probleme a l'air de venir de l'ebuild 8.33.6 des ati-drivers, je dis "a l'air" car je n'ai pas reussi a refaire ma manip avec le kernel 2.6.20 => fglrx plante lors de la compilation.

Le soucis est propre au x86_64.

Pour garder l'accelation avec les drivers 8.33.6 et le kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, j'ai du utiliser l'ebuild 8.32.5, le copier dans un overlay en le renommant 8.33.6 ( je crois que l'ebuild chope la version des drivers selon la version de l'ebuild donc dynamiquement ), en desactivant le patch 2.6.19-gentoo dans l'ebuild , et en effacant l'ebuild officiel.

Ce n'est pas vraiment recommandable m'enfin , en cas extreme ...

Le soucis majeur viens de l'ebuild officiel qui n'installe rien dans /usr/lib32/opengl/ati ( j'ai pas l'arborescence sous les yeux donc c'est de memoire ) chose que fait le precedent.Certain jeux comme enemy territory tournent en 32 bits et ont besoin de libGL.so.1.Si l'ebuild ne met rien dans le rep sus-nommé , le jeux se chargera avec le .so de /usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11 qui est fournit par MESA => rendu indirect.

voila  :Wink: 

c'est de la grosse bidouille , hein donc a prendre avec des pincettes, la patch 2.6.19-gentoo que je desactive a l'air important.

Pour info j'ai une x800 GTO pci-express, pas de soucis suite a la manip ( je me suis empressé d'aller fragguer pendant trois heures ^^ )

Par contre ca rique de se compliquer pour les updates si l'ebuild n'est pas ajusté.

A moins que je sois completement a coté de la plaque et que j'ai loupé des infos primordiales , c'est possible aussi   :Smile: 

+

----------

## titoucha

Il vient de sortir une version r1 du pilote ati qui corrige ce bug.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, merci pour ce maxi résumé  :Wink: 

Tu pourrais nous confirmer les propos de titoucha avec la r1 si tu as le temps?

--

edit:

Apparemment, c'est un soucis qui est connu (et qui est bien plus simplement résolu au niveau de l'ebuild que de chaque appliaction comme proposé par l'éternelle FAQ de la mouerte  :Smile: )

----------

## ryo-san

lut

ben ca tourne  :Wink:  sur le 2.6.19 et le 2.6.20 sans accros.

\o/

----------

